
Really Remote Learning: Students Climb Trees and Travel Miles for a Cell Signal - rmason
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/05/world/asia/coronavirus-indonesia-school-remote-learning.html
======
rmason
What's amazing, at least here in Michigan, is that kids here are having the
same problems. In Detroit according to figures I've seen two thirds of the
kids lack Internet access at home.

They've got it easier than the Indonesian kids, they all go to McDonald's.
Course to stay at McDonald's you've got to constantly be buying food all day
or they kick you out.

Spoke with a Lansing developer and he said the schools are sending out cell
hot spots home with the kids. One of the problems they've run into is some
kids spend half their time with their Dad. So Dad wants a hot spot too ;<)!
They school won't fund two so Mom loses access when they're at Dad's ;<).

